
Mathematics as a Cultural Force - homarp
https://longreads.com/2019/09/27/mathematics-as-a-cultural-force/
======
blacksmith_tb
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21106146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21106146)

